# Houston show April 28th 2012!!!!!!



## G_Mosley (Dec 26, 2011)

(PLEASE NOTE THAT ALL DOGS MUST HAVE CRATES)

We know you heard about this event last April for the first annual! We had an attendance of about 6,000 people who all enjoyed themselves. This year we expect it to be even greater with our huge staff to help with any questions or problem you may have. This is an event the whole family can enjoy starting with the kids. We have a variety of rides and activities for the children like bumper cars, go-karts, Farris wheel, arcades, Movie Theater, and bowling just to name of few. For our older families we have a huge carshow and concert. Let's not forget about our main attraction "THE BULLY SHOW" which will be an inside event and separated from other activates for the convenience of every family. Our Fun Show will be hosted by our very own Bill Lyvers. This show is so huge we would need more than one rep. Like I said we have something there for everyone from weight pull to shorty bulls and a great lineup of dogs. If you missed it last year you definitely don't wont to miss this one. So parents get your kids ready for this wonderful family event. We will see you there and let's have a great time!!!! MORE INFO ON SPECIAL GUEST AND PERFORMACES COMING SOON!!! Go to www.houstonshow.eventbrite .com

FOR THOSE TRAVELING THE PARTICIPATING HOTEL LOCATION IS BELOW TELL THEM YOU WITH MOSLEY PRODUCTIONS AND YOU WILL GET SPECIAL RATE 49.99 SINGLE 59.99 DOUBLE NO PET FEES

1) Extended Stay Deluxe, Energy Corridor

15385 Katy Freeway

Houston TX 77094

281-398-6500


----------

